# Custom Nose Art commission for decals?



## theirishavenger (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey all,

I'm looking for someone who can take an idea of mine and translate it to a piece of custom nose art for a 1/48 scale model. Someone who can do it in jpeg or tif format, so I can send it to JTGraphics or the like to have printed. Any ideas? 

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'll bite... what do you want done? I'm a digital artist by trade... you can visit my site at www.drewhuffman.com


----------



## theirishavenger (Jun 1, 2005)

Well, I need a pic of a cartoon baby, in a sitting position, in a diaper and a pink bonnet, with a .50 cal under one arm and a rattle in the other hand. Light to medium blue circle, filled in, for a background, with a star and crescent moon in white above her. She should be smiling or have an expression just like she's playing with her toys. Nothing fancy or digital per se, just needs to look like good WW2 nose art. I'm doing that old Monogram 1/48 P-61 Black Widow kit, and naming the plane after my 4 month old daughter. If you're interested, quote me a price first before you begin so I can decided if I can swing the cost. Thanks!

Chris


----------

